# Oil and Gas recommendations MF 165



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Hello, I recently bought my first Massey Ferguson. It's a 1970 MF 165, gas engine. Not running and was sitting outside for 6 years. It has an electrical issue, going through trying to figure out what's wrong. Recently bought online manual for help understanding this machine. Question: What oil is everyone using in this tractor. Also, what octane of gas do you run in it. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning MFNJ165,

Recommended motor oil for a gas engine is 10W-30. Oil system capacity: 6 quarts. Regular gasoline is all you need.


----------



## MFNJ165 (7 mo ago)

Is there a certain brand that's better than the rest?


----------

